

A Crony Capitalist for the Space Age - rrrrtttt
http://streetwiseprofessor.com/?p=7252

======
jfb
I particularly like how rapidly the comments go off the rails; the second or
third one when I read the article was about Benghazi and Erdoğan's Neo-Ottoman
ambitions.

Ah, the internet.

